# Project Runway Season 14



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Are we ready!! I sure am. I'll still be a week behind you but I'll stop by to vent or cheer.

Here's an article on why Tim Gunn lost his cool this season.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/05/project-runway-season-14-tim-gunn


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't wait! I love Project Runway!


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I've been a fan of Project Runway since the beginning. The designers must have seriously messed up for Tim to go off on them. Can't wait to watch. From the article, it sounds like there were a series of things that built across the season. I' m really interested in what was the final straw that set him off. Must see TV for sure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The top two were absolutely right and either of them could have won as far as I'm concerned. Between the bottom two, I think they auf'ed the wrong one. 

Overall, I think it was a good runway.

It's so sad to see Heidi showing her years. Or maybe it's just her makeup.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew they would "auf" the one they did.  They'll forgive a poor design but they don't forgive someone who has no plan at all and doesn't know why he or she wants to be there.  If the "aufee" had given different responses in the runway critique, there would have been a different result, I think.

Agree that either of the top two were a good win.

There are a couple of designers I like; looking forward to the season!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew they would "auf" the one they did. They'll forgive a poor design but they don't forgive someone who has no plan at all and doesn't know why he or she wants to be there. If the "aufee" had given different responses in the runway critique, there would have been a different result, I think.
> 
> Agree that either of the top two were a good win.
> 
> ...


You're right about the responses. The other one will probably go soon.

If I didn't know about Tim losing it over poor designs, I'd agree that it should be a good season.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

My favorite part of the show is and has always been Tim Gunn!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're right about the responses. The other one will probably go soon.
> 
> If I didn't know about Tim losing it over poor designs, I'd agree that it should be a good season.


Well, I do think there will be drama...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I do think there will be drama...


Ya' think?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I had no idea it was starting this past week and by pure chance clicked over to Lifetime, cause I know the channel is close to Comedy Central and I wanted to record the last Daily Show. So just because I can't remember CC's channel number I saw they were showing last seasons PR and new that meant the new show season must be starting! I can't believe my luck! This is my number one favorite show!

Lots of great characters this season, was able to watch both the pre show and first episode.

Was in full agreement with the judges, I hated the pink toga dress and I like the little quirky Pistachio! LOL! ....


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Watched this weeks episode last night, holy cow at the mean girls.   The show must have run a couple minutes longer because my DVR didn't get the last minute so I had to go online to find out who got booted, but so glad she's gone after the way she acted this episode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Watched this weeks episode last night, holy cow at the mean girls.  The show must have run a couple minutes longer because my DVR didn't get the last minute so I had to go online to find out who got booted, but so glad she's gone after the way she acted this episode.


Absolutely!

I didn't really have to see the results to know which team would win. There's never been a team challenge where a team that didn't get along won, I don't think. This one was especially bad.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Love your new cattle prod, Betsy. Tim could have used it this week.

I was just wondering if anyone was still watching and was going to post this morning anyway. 

It was absolutely time for her to go. No real talent or taste there. And it was odd that Candice threw Ashley under the bus considering how well they worked together on the earlier challenge.

I think Swapnil should have won this challenge. Edmond's design was beautiful and beautifully executed, but Swapnil's was innovative, beautiful and beautifully executed.

I think it's going to be between Edmond and Swapnil in the end. They would have to make a major, major error to get kicked off. Maybe Merline will be with them. Ashley's good, but I'm beginning to think she's kind of one-note with the pleats.

Can't wait for the episode where Tim goes ballistic on the designers.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

My husband was actually screaming at the TV when we watched the most recent one. He hated the winning look with a surprising passion. I thought the worst look did end up going home, though, he'd started to grow on me. His models boobs looked bad and she was so gorgeous, so...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> My husband was actually screaming at the TV when we watched the most recent one. He hated the winning look with a surprising passion. I thought the worst look did end up going home, though, he'd started to grow on me. His models boobs looked bad and she was so gorgeous, so...


I wasn't screaming mad about the winning look, but I didn't think it should have even been in the top three.


Spoiler



Ashley's


 was the best for me. Good colors, well constructed, and a great design. Not to mention, an actual finished cover-up.

The right person went home.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Was really surprised when


Spoiler



what's his face went home


 (sorry I don't remember most of their names yet). Also my DVR cut out at the end again so I had to look up the loser and I don't know what the judges said to the other people in the bottom. I think the person that went home deserved it, and I hope they put the fear of god in Swapnil cause he needs to up his game. He's clearly a good designer and has not been giving it his all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Swapnil should quit smoking.  But, I liked what he did. It was an unconventional look for the unconventional challenge. Loved Ashley and Edmond's too.

Yes, the losing design was rather boring. But that's the standard we've come to expect from that designer.

I felt very bad about


Spoiler



Jake. What a beautiful greyhound. They are such sweet dogs.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought his top was great but he should have used his time wiser and done a bottom just as great. 

I think Ashley might be my favorite, Angela Lansbury is getting on my nerves, but I think she's the last one that I dislike. For the first time in a while I don't greatly dislike any of the contestants.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> I thought his top was great but he should have used his time wiser and done a bottom just as great.
> 
> I think Ashley might be my favorite, Angela Lansbury is getting on my nerves, but I think she's the last one that I dislike. For the first time in a while I don't greatly dislike any of the contestants.


Yes, I really like Ashley. She could easily be in the top three.

Angela Lansbury? I assume you mean Lindsay?


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe that's her name. I look at her and see Angela Lansbury lol Though I love AL, Lindsay whines too much for my taste


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got home and caught up!  I don't understand why the judges liked the winner so much.  I agree, shouldn't have even been in the top three.

Did they have the same episode on the 10th and the 17th?  Or did my DVR screw up?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just got home and caught up! I don't understand why the judges liked the winner so much. I agree, shouldn't have even been in the top three.
> 
> Did they have the same episode on the 10th and the 17th? Or did my DVR screw up?
> 
> Betsy


I think your DVR screwed up. I think you're talking about the lingerie challenge. Last Thursday was the unconventional materials challenge. You can watch it on mylifetime.com.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Really liked the winning look this week. Loved the colors she chose and the over all look. Was really surprised with who they got rid of, though if they're taking in past weeks it's understandable. Can't believe that one woman let her model go down the runway with her nipples out like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think your DVR screwed up. I think you're talking about the lingerie challenge. Last Thursday was the unconventional materials challenge. You can watch it on mylifetime.com.


Yes, I was talking about the lingerie challenge as far as my comment about the undesrving winner. My DVR recorded the same episode on the 10th and the 17th, but I was able to watch the unconventional materials challenge on demand on Verizon. So now I'm caught up (having seen the Broadway episode on the 24th).

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Really liked the winning look this week. Loved the colors she chose and the over all look. Was really surprised with who they got rid of, though if they're taking in past weeks it's understandable. Can't believe that one woman let her model go down the runway with her nipples out like that.


I agree, though I thought the two that were "safe" deserved to be in the top 3... I also agree about the one that went home, as was the one that was saved. What a hot mess she sent down the runway... but it was her first time on the bottom unlike the other so maybe they took that into account.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I agree, though I thought the two that were "safe" deserved to be in the top 3... I also agree about the one that went home, as was the one that was saved. What a hot mess she sent down the runway... but it was her first time on the bottom unlike the other so maybe they took that into account.


Hot mess is right. Ashley's too, which was surprising. You could see the basting.

I really liked the winning look. But, I also liked Swapnil's for the same reason. Both were very creative.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I liked Swapnil's look a lot too and was surprised when he was just safe. I think that was the judges way of saying we see you worked harder, we're still pissed at you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like the judges tossed a coin for the winner and the loser. Once again, I thought


Spoiler



Ashley


 should have won.


Spoiler



Edmond's


was good but very common.

I also liked


Spoiler



Swapnil


 much more than (some) of the judges did. I just think he should have done the back straps in gold and not white.

The right person went home.

From the previews it looks like next week is Tim Gunn meltdown week.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like the judges tossed a coin for the winner and the loser. Once again, I thought
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree with you on all points... is it bad to say I can't wait for this meltdown? Loving this season for the entertainment value but not sure if I am bowled over by any of the talent.... I saw an interview with Heidi who said it was a strange season, that a lot of the designers were lazy and I think I'm beginning to understand what she meant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I agree with you on all points... is it bad to say I can't wait for this meltdown? Loving this season for the entertainment value but not sure if I am bowled over by any of the talent.... I saw an interview with Heidi who said it was a strange season, that a lot of the designers were lazy and I think I'm beginning to understand what she meant.


I've been waiting impatiently myself. I hope he really shakes them up. Yes, they are definitely lazy. Not too much outstanding.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching the episode now, having recorded it, and I think the problem with the designers this week is that most of them couldn't be bothered because of who the clients were.  

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Just finished watching last weeks episode. I totally agree with you Gertie. The look that won has been done a thousand times and while


Spoiler



Ashley's


might not have been much more original that


Spoiler



jacket


was great. 
I have to agree Cuechick, there is no one that I consistently love their looks, Ashley is probably the closest and nothing she's done has really blown me away. Swapnil has his moments but I think his stuff earlier in the season was better then the last couple of shows.
Looking forward to tonight's episode, but I'm not sure when I'll be able to watch it.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

The right person went home but


Spoiler



maybe they could bring Swapnil back just to stare into the camera for a few minutes every week. That dude has the coolest eyes ever. Maybe the wrong thread for this reference, but he's like reality TV's own Hypnotoad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> The right person went home but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's who went home? Humph. It's his own darned fault. I had him pegged for the finale but he didn't just get lazy, he got a snobby attitude. _You have to like me because I'm me, the great and wonderful._


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought all the looks were bad this week.  All pretty hideous and poorly made.  I don't think they just didn't care, but it seems that whenever they have real live people to dress, trying to figure out how to please the customer and also do something true to the individual designer's esthetic as well as come up with something unique, just throws them off their game.  It seems to me that it happens every year.  They had two days to complete the task and they all looked like they were thrown together.  Even famous, highly talented designers fail apart when they are dressing a real live person.  Just look at some of the outfits that famous people wear at award shows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

yogini2 said:


> I thought all the looks were bad this week. All pretty hideous and poorly made. I don't think they just didn't care, but it seems that whenever they have real live people to dress, trying to figure out how to please the customer and also do something true to the individual designer's esthetic as well as come up with something unique, just throws them off their game. It seems to me that it happens every year. They had two days to complete the task and they all looked like they were thrown together. Even famous, highly talented designers fail apart when they are dressing a real live person. Just look at some of the outfits that famous people wear at award shows.


So true. They do seem to struggle with this one every year.

Really, nothing stood out for me and definitely the right person went home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno.  I think the reason they struggle with "real people" every time is because they think that these people should be ecstatic that they are getting something custom designed.  I don't think they put anywhere the effort into designing for real people that they do if they are designing for Heidi.  *shrug*

Betsy


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

So do we have any winner predictions for the season? I keep flipping between Edmond and Ashley.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> So do we have any winner predictions for the season? I keep flipping between Edmond and Ashley.


They're my top two, but I don't think you can count Kelly out. She has a habit of pulling an unexpected rabbit out of her hat.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's who went home? Humph. It's his own darned fault. I had him pegged for the finale but he didn't just get lazy, he got a snobby attitude. _You have to like me because I'm me, the great and wonderful._


I don't know about that, I thought he tried too hard to please her (granted too late) and the two of them were just were a terrible fit. I do think she would have been a nightmare though for whoever she was paired with. She was by far the most difficult and it made me angry. Of all people, these people should understand what is at stake for these designers. All she cared about was herself and her own weird body issues. Then in the judging she did not just throw him under the bus, she got in it and drove it over him!
Trust me, I think he took it all for granted from the beginning and bares a lot of the responsibility for his own demise but I really felt his client was horrid.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally watched the most recent episode. I had the loser spoiled for me but


Spoiler



he


totally deserved to go home. Sure she was picky but she told


Spoiler



him


she didn't want her arms showing,


Spoiler



he


made three looks and none of them did that. I liked


Spoiler



Swapnil


and I'm really hoping they bring


Spoiler



him


back for All Stars,


Spoiler



he's


a good designer but


Spoiler



he


just lost it there at the end.
Disappointed with Ashley this time around too. I didn't hate the colors but I agree with the judges she should have picked one instead of using both and the whole style was very unflattering. She basically did what designers are already do for plus size women and she should be better than that.
Even though I knew Tim was going to lose it during this episode it was still shocking. This group has been all over the place. One week they're good the next they're barely meh, it's sad and I hope it doesn't ruin the show cause I need Project Runway for at least another fourteen seasons.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This avant garde runway was the best show of the season. Totally agree with Heidi on that.

I loved


Spoiler



Kelly's


 design. I wanted her to win and she did.

I just looked at the top six runway shows for Fashion Week. They only named


Spoiler



Swapnil's and Merline's


 but Ashley's was easy to pick out because she


Spoiler



used all plus size models.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I was really surprised at this runway. Honestly I thought


Spoiler



Edmund's


was the worst, but I kept waiting for Tim to swoop in with a save.


Spoiler



He's


such a great designer and just got owned by his fabric.
I'm glad


Spoiler



Kelly


is going and


Spoiler



Ashley


is my favorite because of the whole plus size thing, but what's her face really bothered me this episode. I felt like she was attacking my girl, she and Kelly both were very close to mean girl territory. Maybe that was me just being over protective. Oh well. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> I was really surprised at this runway. Honestly I thought
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am pretty sure


Spoiler



Tim will swoop in next week and save Edmund, why else would they cut it off before the normal ending when Tim comes in and tells the exiting designer to pack up their work station? I think they carefully edited the preview to not show him... but I would be very shocked if he was still not in it next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree. Looking at the collections,


Spoiler



Edmond's


 collection is shown 3rd after Swapnil and Merline. That means


Spoiler



Edmond


 is eliminated next.

To be honest, I wasn't thrilled with anyone's collection. A couple of


Spoiler



Ashley's


 were pretty good and Swapnil went all Indian so at least his stood out from the crowd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I am pretty sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is what I think....


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope so, can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is what I think....


I agree!


Spoiler



It seems obvious!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I just wish someone would adjust Ashley's makeup. The tv makes it look almost orange.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I just wish someone would adjust Ashley's makeup. The tv makes it look almost orange.


Maybe it's your tv? I don't see that at all.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Maybe it's your tv? I don't see that at all.


I don't think it's my tv. It's a newer HD model. Everyone else looks fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I just wish someone would adjust Ashley's makeup. The tv makes it look almost orange.


I do think she's a bit oranger than the others...her skin tone always looks a bit off to me--maybe the lavendar hair?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do think she's a bit oranger than the others...her skin tone always looks a bit off to me--maybe the lavendar hair?


Yes, her lavender hair may be a contributing factor, *Betsy*!

I really notice it when she cries because the 'orange' makeup washes away leaving a more natural skin tone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched the Finale Part I. Wow, that was brutal. I don't think I've ever seen the judges so harsh. I think this is why I found their final collections so dull and boring.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I never look ahead at the final collections, not even sure how you do that (and really don't want to know lol) though I have been aware they are available online way before the finales. It's too much of a spoiler for me, I want to be surprised when they walk down the runway.

the critique was a bit harsh and though I do think some of the comments were warranted, I wonder if this process is really a good idea? I thought Kelly made terrible choices in what she showed, they all did really... as a whole not my favorite group. I was excited to see Ashley's, it would be the first collection ever on the show with items I might actually be able to wear!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I never look ahead at the final collections, not even sure how you do that (and really don't want to know lol) though I have been aware they are available online way before the finales. It's too much of a spoiler for me, I want to be surprised when they walk down the runway.
> 
> the critique was a bit harsh and though I do think some of the comments were warranted, I wonder if this process is really a good idea? I thought Kelly made terrible choices in what she showed, they all did really... as a whole not my favorite group. I was excited to see Ashley's, it would be the first collection ever on the show with items I might actually be able to wear!


I agree. They should just let the designers' collections stand on their own.

Actually, I think Ashley has a good shot at winning. Her clothes are pretty and wearable and flattering to the plus sizes.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler



Glad to see we were right and Tim saved Edmund.


 Was surprised by


Spoiler



his


collection and I hope


Spoiler



he's


able to sex it up. I liked the idea of Ashley's but I'm still not sure what I think about it. Some of those critiques were harsh, especially


Spoiler



Candice


. She was so confident and then looked shaken at the end.
I'm excited to see the final collections next week and I hope that we get an All Stars this year as well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything they said to


Spoiler



Candice


 was exactly what Tim had warned her about... she was just too attached to her ideas and really lost all objectivity. I was impressed when I first saw what she was doing but was amazed at how it all tanked coming down the runway...


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

I am excited to see the final collections. Talented bunch.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that was a refreshing surprise!

Next week is the reunion show which looks extra juicy!  I am also looking forward to the new version of the junior PR. The earlier attempt (where they had a parent help them) was not great. Glad they scrapped that and it looks like they are using the traditional PR format.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Was really surprised by that ending. I was expecting


Spoiler



Kelly


to win and I would have been fine with that, but to see


Spoiler



Ashley


win was awesome,


Spoiler



especially after the way the other women treated her all season.


Do we know if there's going to be an All Stars season this year?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought


Spoiler



Ashley


 would win because of


Spoiler



the plus size clothes.





Spoiler



Kelly's


collection was fantastic and I think she has a great future.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Really, I was happy with any of them winning. But it turns out that also meant I was disappointed when the other three lost. Good season though. Not the best, but over all pretty good.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow! I was not impressed with any of the uninspired collections.


Spoiler



It seemed like it was completely slanted for Ashley to win. In any other year Nina would have ripped that collection.



Tim Gunn hated this season according to an article in Entertainment Weekly.

On a bright note, Project Runway Junior is supposed to be excellent! Tim Gunn didn't want to do it, but was pleasantly surprised by their talent!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Reading that article on EW I have to agree with Tim. A lot of designers who should have been better weren't. I liked the season and I liked Ashley, but I didn't want most of the clothes she made and there wasn't another designer on there that consistently made clothes I liked. I'm probably not going to watch Project Runway Jr, but it looks like early next year there's going to be an Allstars show.

Here's the article if anyone wants to read:
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/11/03/project-runway-tim-gunn-hated-season-14


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I definitely agree. It was a lackluster season. Let's hope all stars is better.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

What is your ideal season of all stars? I'm thinking a season consisting only of past winners, and every challenge is an unconventional challenge. Then the following season is made up only of past judges and hosts of PR and all stars, judged and hosted by past winners.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Keith Blenman said:


> What is your ideal season of all stars? I'm thinking a season consisting only of past winners, and every challenge is an unconventional challenge. Then the following season is made up only of past judges and hosts of PR and all stars, judged and hosted by past winners.


Lol that would be brutal. I like a mixture of winners and stand out talent that didn't win for various reasons. I'd kind of like to see Swapnil in it, I feel like he had talent but for whatever reason just fizzled out. I can't think of anyone else right now, it's too late


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Lol that would be brutal. I like a mixture of winners and stand out talent that didn't win for various reasons. I'd kind of like to see Swapnil in it, I feel like he had talent but for whatever reason just fizzled out. I can't think of anyone else right now, it's too late


Why did Swapnil give up? All he did was smoke! He lacked drive and motivation. The prize package should have been enough incentive. I thought for sure he would make to Fashion Week!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Why did Swapnil give up? All he did was smoke! He lacked drive and motivation. The prize package should have been enough incentive. I thought for sure he would make to Fashion Week!


Laziness! Drive and determination will win over talent every time. The final four were maybe not the most talented but def the hardest working. Kelly especially, who took every challenge on without whining and every critique as an opportunity to learn. I taught photography at a high level art school and would see this time and again. My students that went on to become the most successful were not always the most talented but the most determined.

I am looking forward to the reunion special, I think Tim was really put off by Swapnil's attitude which is why he did not use the save on him. There are too many people who would give anything for just a little of his talent... there is nothing sadder than to see it wasted on an entitled, unappreciative wannabe. That said, I did feel he got stuck with a difficult and impossible to please client in that final challenge and had Tim not been emotionally attached to these crew members he would have seen that. So for that reason, I do hope he gets another chance in the Allstars... just hope he appreciates it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Every time they showed Swapnil running out to have a cig, I thought to myself that he can't be the only smoker in the room. I think that was deliberate to show him in a bad light.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Every time they showed Swapnil running out to have a cig, I thought to myself that he can't be the only smoker in the room. I think that was deliberate to show him in a bad light.


I agree, there's no way he's the only one that had his little thing, but they were really playing up just how lazy he had become. I think I read somewhere he's big in India, maybe PR was the first time he'd been around a lot of talented people. He was no longer the best around and sometimes people don't react well to that.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Felt like the the reunion was a bunch of mean girls trying to justify their actions. So awkward, ended up fast forwarding through a bit of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Felt like the the reunion was a bunch of mean girls trying to justify their actions. So awkward, ended up fast forwarding through a bit of it.


I never watch the reunion shows.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Our power was out so I missed the reunion show. I have it taping later.

I watched *Project Runway Junior *and was pleasantly surprised! This looks like a better season. These young people are very talented!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Felt like the the reunion was a bunch of mean girls trying to justify their actions. So awkward, ended up fast forwarding through a bit of it.


I agree, they actually tried to argue that Ashley was wrong for not defending them when Blake called them mean girls. Talk about a twisted thought process...!

Love PR Juniors, these kids seemed so much more mature than that Season 14 crew. Very sad when you think about it.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I missed the reunion episode. Sounds like that was the right move though.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

According to my DVR, Thursday there is going to be a Tim Gunn special where he looks back on the most explosive moments for the last 14 seasons. Could be interesting.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Glad I missed the reunion show. Some of those folks were awful the first time around.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

YIKES! I didn't care for the reunion show! Lots of death glares and snarky comments! .

I am happy for


Spoiler



Kelly


!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

skyblue said:


> YIKES! I didn't care for the reunion show! Lots of death glares and snarky comments! .
> 
> I am happy for
> 
> ...


So, what's happening for her? She deserves good things.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

She got a nice chunk of money for winning the most challenges. I believe it was $25k from Mary Kay


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> She got a nice chunk of money for winning the most challenges. I believe it was $25k from Mary Kay


Great! I hope that jump starts her career.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

She actually didn't seem too happy about it. She was happy, but not I just got $25 happy lol Honestly I wonder if they all didn't have a bit too much champagne to drink, cause she seemed really out of it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought


Spoiler



Kelly


 seemed very excited about the money! She jumped up off the couch! I think she was in a state of disbelief.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> According to my DVR, Thursday there is going to be a Tim Gunn special where he looks back on the most explosive moments for the last 14 seasons. Could be interesting.


It seems they could not use any footage from the Bravo years... which to me were some of the most interesting. So, I found it a bit boring to be honest... the best was seeing the judges fight over Gretchen and Mondo.... who would have thought Heidi would be the voice of reason! Gives me bit more respect for her as a judge. Mondo losing for me is still the worst decision in the history of the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> It seems they could not use any footage from the Bravo years... which to me were some of the most interesting. So, I found it a bit boring to be honest... the best was seeing the judges fight over Gretchen and Mondo.... who would have thought Heidi would be the voice of reason! Gives me bit more respect for her as a judge. Mondo losing for me is still the worst decision in the history of the show.


Gretchen had no business being in the finals much less winning. Both Mondo and Michael were robbed.

I agree. The Bravo years were the best. I stopped watching for a while because the Lifetime shows were so boring. Then it got better, but this year was very ho-hum. I'm hoping for better from the all stars.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I watched the first season of Project Runway, maybe the second, and then I didn't pick it back up until Season 9. I had a few years without cable and honestly just forgot about the show. I thought Season 9 when Anya won instead of Viktor was a low point. It bugged me that she pretty much threw everything together right before fashion week and Viktor put in so much work and yet she won.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> It seems they could not use any footage from the Bravo years... which to me were some of the most interesting. So, I found it a bit boring to be honest... the best was seeing the judges fight over Gretchen and Mondo.... who would have thought Heidi would be the voice of reason! Gives me bit more respect for her as a judge. Mondo losing for me is still the worst decision in the history of the show.


I wholeheartedly agree that Mondo was ripped off! There's no way Gretchen should have won. I believe they slotted Ashley to win this season.

My favorite clip in the Tim Gunn special was Josh telling Becky, "If you're tired, Becky, take a nap!"

The Junior version is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

At least Mondo won all stars.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At least Mondo won all stars.


Indeed!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I looked to see if anyone posted anything about Project Runway Jr. and was surprised that there was only one reference in this thread.  Now that the season is almost over, I won't start a thread, but I have been enjoying this particular version of the franchise.  I am impressed with the talent of these kids and am looking forward to seeing the final collections from the four finalists.

Has anyone else watched this?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes!! This has been my fav PR in ages! These kids are amazing and I can't wait for next week's finale!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't the PR, Jr. show start last year? The reason I didn't watch it was they had the kids saying the same kind of things the adults do in the confessional portion and it just bugged me.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Didn't the PR, Jr. show start last year? The reason I didn't watch it was they had the kids saying the same kind of things the adults do in the confessional portion and it just bugged me.


Last year's version was a total fail in my opinion. This season is a total rework and for the better. In fact, I agree with Cuechick, I think this is one of the better PR seasons in a long time (Jr or Sr). These kids are very talented and they all seemed to genuinely like their fellow designers. No witchy confessionals and very little hysterical drama. When some designers were eliminated, the judges cried, I cried. It had a far better spirit/vibe than I have seen in a long time.

And Tim Gunn's interaction with these kids is touching. One of the girls said she would love to call him "Uncle Tim".


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes I agree Tripp, they went back to the traditional PR format, got rid of the parents and the kids are a bit older I think. I only made it through about 10 minutes of the previous incarnation... it was terrible! This is totally different and I have to say these kids have had the least amount of drama of any group in a while and yet still very entertaining!!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Exactly Cuechick.  And the other cool thing is that you can see improvement and growth with these kids design style as the time progressed. They were sponges and took to heart the critiques they received from Tim and the judges while still retaining their voice and style.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Here is a good article that articulates my opinions better than I can regarding this current season.

http://www.tvguide.com/news/why-arent-you-watching-project-runway-junior/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

In that case, I'll be watching it.

I started a thread for the new all stars season.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I watched the Project Runway Junior finale, part two last night.  This is the first time in a long time where I think the judges got it right.  And every single finalist showed so much class.  All in all, this was a very satisfactory end to an excellent series.  I am assuming they will do this again next year and I only hope the next batch of Juniors have as much class as this group.  

And I need to add, that I am blown away by the talent of these teens.  In some cases they have been much better than many of the grown up designers.

A preview of the upcoming All Stars series was shown last night and can I say that the adults are back to the petty bickering and posing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Darn. Forgot to watch. Now it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree Tripp and I cried buckets!


----------

